# Recurve Barebow Anyone?



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

There is no pro class for barebow in the NFAA. I am not sure about any other org.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

warped Arrow said:


> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/styles.cfm



I see a barebow class that I already knew existed, but I don't see a pro class for it.

I have never seen anyone compete as a pro in barebow.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

"I see a barebow class that I already knew existed, but I don't see a pro class for it.
"

Ahhhhh, my mistake. I thought that you were implying that there wasnt a class for it ...period. I do apologise.


----------



## John49 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think a bare recurve would be included in the traditional class. The way I read it that class is for recurves and longbows. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*recurve*

I think he was looking for advise not looking for a class. I say work on form and have a blast!


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

No one would offer prize money for a class that only has one or two shooters. IIRC there was only one archer shooting senior barebow at New England indoor sectionals.


----------

